

Ask HN: 70% of Salary all the time, 30% if a company meets its projections...  - jf22

Friend of mine applied to this place which has a strange salary payout scheme.<p>You get 70% of your salary paid like normal, once every two weeks.<p>You get paid 30% of your salary only IF the company meets its projections&#x2F;goals every quarter.<p>That&#x27;s crazy right? Would you take a job like that?
======
mswen
That is a pretty ordinary structure in corporate life, just worded kind of
oddly. Generally you would refer to the 70% as the base and the 30% as the
bonus.

Bonuses often have 2 or 3 parts. Part 1 - has the company met its quarterly
financial goals, Part 2 - has your department or business unit met its goals
(financial or other relevant metric), Part 3 - have you met your personal
goals for the quarter.

So it is not the concept but the wording that is odd. Your friend should make
sure that he counts the 70% as the true base salary when deciding whether this
job makes sense for him.

------
embro
If the 30% isn't considered bonus (which is quite a big bonus) then it doesn't
make sense to me.

If I wanted to jeopardize 30% of my salary and take risks, I would start my
own company.

Running a company involve taking risks that are generally only shared among
the investors.

For this reason, I'm sure we're either missing details or the 70% is equal to
around 90% of the industry salary which would be more acceptable, 10% off the
base salary in exchange of 30% bonus, which would get you to 120%.

